# Sweatin' With the Socialists



## Bob Hubbard (May 27, 2009)

I love the music towards the end. Was very familiar...


> Get your copy today. An exercise video that will keep you up on your feet for hours to the voice of your favorite president, Barack Obama! Join Nancy Pelosi as she leads you through thousands of annoying exuberant clapping exercises to the voice of President Obama. Spring into action as Pelosi keeps you on your feet during this highly engaging video.


[yt]izpU4YJ0ZAA[/yt]


----------



## girlbug2 (May 27, 2009)

Point taken.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 27, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the sequels, "Nancy Pelosi teaches Math", "Hillary Clinton's Power Pant Suits Guide for Girls" and Bill Clintons "Cigar Magic".  Computer users will of course remember the famoud Dan Quayle "Spelle Checkre", and can look forward to the GW Bush "Speak n Speller", along with a line of action figures including the Darth Cheney, and Princess Condi series. (Though Condi looks weird with 2 danishes  strapped to her head).  I must caution though, that contrary to rumors, there never was an official Ross Perot figure. That was Quark from DS9, the resembilence was unintentional. 

The John Kerry Waffle Cookbook however pancaked, and the Al Gore Carbon Friendly AC unit melted during testing. It's still going to market as NYS Gov Patterson said he didn't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## CoryKS (May 27, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> The John Kerry Waffle Cookbook however pancaked, and the Al Gore Carbon Friendly AC unit melted during testing. It's still going to market as NYS Gov Patterson said he didn't see anything wrong with it.


 
I tried the Kerry waffle cookbook but the waffles were seared - _seared_ - in the waffle iron. I heartily endorse Therese Heinz Kerry's "101 Recipes Using Ketchup or Gin".


----------



## shesulsa (May 27, 2009)

:lfao:


----------



## Big Don (May 27, 2009)

That's not fair Bob! Perot was at least an inch taller...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 27, 2009)

Well, I was gonna say "Grand Nagas figure" but just in case he reads the board I didn't want it going to his ego y'know.


----------

